# Ice & water Shield - How Much?



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

2' inside the living quarters is code. That insures that when it's time for the new roof, you automatically add 2 sheets of plywood around the perimeter. It only increases the homeowners cost $2-$4K on top of the new roof. Why should the owner care about a few $K extra? Gov. mandate says he can afford it.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

tinner666 said:


> 2' inside the living quarters is code. That insures that when it's time for the new roof, you automatically add 2 sheets of plywood around the perimeter. It only increases the homeowners cost $2-$4K on top of the new roof. Why should the owner care about a few $K extra? Gov. mandate says he can afford it.


That's what should be done, but it's not mandated. Most will allow at least 2 layers of I&W.


----------



## Internet Man (Jan 5, 2010)

tinner666 said:


> 2' inside the living quarters is code. That insures that when it's time for the new roof, you automatically add 2 sheets of plywood around the perimeter. It only increases the homeowners cost $2-$4K on top of the new roof. Why should the owner care about a few $K extra? Gov. mandate says he can afford it.


Indiana doesn't have code for ice and water shield, but it is generally excepted if you are going to use it make sure your ice and water shield extends at least 24" past your inside wall. I'm not sure what code is in Maine.

Unless your house has a slope lower than 4/12, I wouldn't install more than 2 rows of ice and water shield. If you install 2 rows of ice and water shield, you will have more ice and water shield on your house than 99.8% of the homes on the market (at least in Indiana's case).


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

MJW said:


> That's what should be done, but it's not mandated. Most will allow at least 2 layers of I&W.


That's 'in theory'. The reality is that 75% of the shingle backs are welded to the I&W and makes for a really, really lumpy mess to attempt to go over. Or will you figure in lots of time to try and chisel the mess smooth? And still leave lots of lumps and humps to give the new roof a character of it's own? That's the real world reality.

The only times I chisel the crap smooth is when doing repairs and area is limited to 4-7 sq. ft.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

tinner666 said:


> That's 'in theory'. The reality is that 75% of the shingle backs are welded to the I&W and makes for a really, really lumpy mess to attempt to go over. Or will you figure in lots of time to try and chisel the mess smooth? And still leave lots of lumps and humps to give the new roof a character of it's own? That's the real world reality.
> 
> The only times I chisel the crap smooth is when doing repairs and area is limited to 4-7 sq. ft.



Actually, it's reality.......but what you are saying is true. Nothing worse than getting into a roof that you think will take 20 minutes to tear off, and then it ends up taking an hour for the bottom ~12 courses. 

With the hail storms that hit a few years ago, I would say 99% of them have two layers of I&W on them now. Some may have 3, because certain areas got hit a few years earlier also.


----------

